# dowel diameter to use?



## Oldschoolguy (Nov 6, 2018)

Happy New Year LJ's, I have table legs that are going to be attached using dowels. The width of the legs are very close to 15/16" square. What would be the appropriate size dowel to use and how far in from the edge should they be. Also in doweling, after glue up is there any chance of blow out or that the dowel will loosen? Thanks for comments, ideas or tips.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Larger dowels, say 3/8 to 1/2 inch would be good. Another excellent choice would be the JessEm 08350 jig which will allow you to create an array of pins. For that I'd go 1/4".


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The size of the dowel depends to a large degree on what you're going to dowel it to.


----------



## Oldschoolguy (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks, I forgot to ask how many dowels to use and the depth of the holes in the other piece that I'm doweling into. The board that I'm attaching to is 2 and 7/8" thick and about 10 inches in length…....hard maple.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I would go with 1/2" and at least 3" deep into the leg to limit the chance of "blow" out. Then 2 1/2" deep into the top.

That said, a mortise and tenon joint would be stronger if it is not too late and the leg is long enough to cut a tenon from….actually you could cut a mortise 15/16" square & 2" deep to use the whole leg as the tenon.

About blow out and "loosening". Is there any other support for the leg? Stretchers, bracing, etc. Without other support it could always loosen over time if it gets pressure back and forth on the joint.


----------



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

I would go for a 3/8" dowel personally


----------

